

Apple vs. Government: How they make their money - sausman
http://sausman.whipups.com/2013/05/23/apple-vs-government-how-they-make-their-money

======
Sealy
I'm in favor of Apple. The government are being very selfish. Without Apple,
the multi-billion dollar business would not belong in the US. I can't begin to
imagine how many people they help by providing jobs, not only technical, but
retail too.

I would rather let apple control its own money then let the US government
control its money. The US government would spend it on going to war on shaky
grounds, whereas Apple would use the money to invest into new and exciting
technology to improve our lives in one way or another.

